# New to Iui



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I'm due to start my first cycle of IUI. My AF was due next wed/thu but yesterday i had a small amount of bleeding (day 23). My doc said I do not start to take my drugs for IUI until af has started properly. I am a bit concerned - do I count yesterday as 1st day or see how much i bleed today and count this a 1st day? I can't ask doc as hes not there and if yesterday was 1st day must start injections today!!! Sorry to be really digusting but yesterdays bleed was nearly a whole tampon but that was over 24 hrs.

Please help as I'm all of a panic now thinking I would not be starting this till next week.

Thanks
Linzi xx


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi Ya,

The first day of RED blood, not brown, but red blood flow is day one.

Good luck with the IUI fingers crossed you just need the one.


----------

